# Switching to Lightroom from Adobe Store to Apple Store....worth doing?



## mikebore (Jun 21, 2019)

Now that Lightroom is available from the Apple Store is there any reason to switch from Adobe store to Apple Store?

The price is the same so the considerations are probably around updates?

Presumably updates will come from the Apple store, so maybe no need to have the always running Creative Cloud app?

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm guessing here, but I think Lightroom's availability in the Apple store is not different from  Purchasing thru Brick & Mortar places like B&H.  You will still need to install and run resident Adobe's application Manager And it will be through the Adobe Application Manager that you will get your updates


----------



## mikebore (Jun 21, 2019)

clee01l said:


> I'm guessing here, but I think Lightroom's availability in the Apple store is not different from  Purchasing thru Brick & Mortar places like B&H.  You will still need to install and run resident Adobe's application Manager And it will be through the Adobe Application Manager that you will get your updates



Yes that is the key question! Most apps available from both the Mac App Store and the Developer are updated separately (Apple Store usually later), so I think Lightroom would be an exception, but maybe not unique.

The other question is that apps from the App Store can be used on five devices, but the Adobe limit is two simultaneously (but installed on more).


----------



## mikebore (Jun 21, 2019)

FWIW the 9to5 Mac review (Lightroom for the Mac App Store is now available - 9to5Mac) included this comment:

“Customers can still use Lightroom through Adobe’s Creative Cloud suite with the same subscription rate, or enjoy the benefits of the Mac App Store for managing updates and easier installations.”


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2019)

mikebore said:


> The other question is that apps from the App Store can be used on five devices, but the Adobe limit is two simultaneously (but installed on more).


The Lightroom Cloudy + 1TB plan - the equivalent of the Mac App Store version - can also be activated on 5 computers. It was a change made in December that slipped under the radar. It's an exception specific to the LRCloudy plan, so doesn't apply to the "normal" Photography Plan.


----------



## mikebore (Jun 22, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The Lightroom Cloudy + 1TB plan - the equivalent of the Mac App Store version - can also be activated on 5 computers. It was a change made in December that slipped under the radar. It's an exception specific to the LRCloudy plan, so doesn't apply to the "normal" Photography Plan.



Thanks Victoria ! Presumably done because of the upcoming availability on the Apple Store.

The change to five adds a new dimension. I  asked here recently about licensing three computers.  This is probably enough to make me switch from the1TB Photography Plan to the Lightroom Cloudy plan. But as the third computer would be Windows I would have to stay with Adobe.

I wonder if  it will have a knock on effect and the Photography plan will silently become five .


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2019)

mikebore said:


> I wonder if  it will have a knock on effect and the Photography plan will silently become five .


I doubt it somehow. The LR Cloudy plan is an exception because it's limited to a single user (or at least family) by virtue of the single cloud storage.


----------



## mikebore (Jun 22, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I doubt it somehow. The LR Cloudy plan is an exception because it's limited to a single user (or at least family) by virtue of the single cloud storage.



Thanks again Victoria. Can you confirm that if I switch from Photography to Cloudy I will still be able import to Classic but not edit (and probably other things). Can I organise? Ie create new folders and move photos around?

Last year I started on the 20GB Photography, then went 1TB Cloudy, then 1TB Photography.  As far as I remember I did the changes all on line by signing into the store, cancelling my existing plan, and buying a new one. Then signing out of Lightroom and back in. There was no conversion path, just cancel and puchase new. Will it be the same if I downgrade from Photography to Cloudy?

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes, Develop, Map and Sync stop working in Classic, but the rest would still work.

I would assume the process would be the same, but I haven't been able to test it. Customer services could confirm that for you though.  If you ever want to add Photoshop to your Cloudy1TB plan, just keep the Cloudy 1TB and add a Photography 20GB to get the 5 Cloudy seats plus 1TB plus 2 Photoshop ones. The detail I haven't figured out yet is how you'd determine which 2 computers you wanted to use PS on...


----------



## mikebore (Jun 22, 2019)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yes, Develop, Map and Sync stop working in Classic, but the rest would still work.
> 
> I would assume the process would be the same, but I haven't been able to test it. Customer services could confirm that for you though.  If you ever want to add Photoshop to your Cloudy1TB plan, just keep the Cloudy 1TB and add a Photography 20GB to get the 5 Cloudy seats plus 1TB plus 2 Photoshop ones. The detail I haven't figured out yet is how you'd determine which 2 computers you wanted to use PS on...



Thanks very much again!

That sounds like you can have two plans on the same Adobe ID....is that really possible?

If so, then certainly a 1TB Cloudy Plan (five seats), plus a 20GB Photography Plan (two seats) would be a better way of spending £20 pm than  a single 1TB Photography Plan (two seats).

I would imagine that if you tried to use Photoshop or Lightroom Classic on more than two computers you would simply be asked which you wanted to deactivate, like happens now.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2019)

mikebore said:


> That sounds like you can have two plans on the same Adobe ID....is that really possible?


It is, yes.
I've sent a message to a manager to see if knows how to handle the 2 vs 5 seats on the same plan, so I'll let you know when I find out more.


----------



## mikebore (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks again.  All very useful!

Look forward to anything more you find out.


----------



## mikebore (Jun 22, 2019)

UPDATE.

I have now switched plans from 1TB Photography to 1TB Cloudy. Unlike when I last changed plan, there is now a switch plan option, it wasn't a cancel and re-purchase.  This was extremely painless, quick and easy, even though it was a downgrade. And I will get a small refund. This may have been easy because my first year on the 1TB Photography Plan expires next month.  Might not have been so easy mid year?

I have signed out and in again on my two macs and activated successfully on the third (windows) computer. Adobe CC app shows what it should and Lightroom works on all three computers.

I have confirmed that the limited functionality of Classic does what I need.  A notice that the license has expired appears on every launch of Classic and has to be dismissed.

I have not at this stage proceeded with adding a 20GB Photography Plan because I need to think whether the limited use I make of Photoshop  is really worth £10 pm to me.

So, I am well pleased the morning's work and the help received here! Thank you.


----------

